
Is India a Country or a Continent? - godelmachine
https://www.economist.com/asia/2017/02/09/is-india-a-country-or-a-continent
======
known
India is like
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blind_men_and_an_elephant](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blind_men_and_an_elephant)

